# Domestic Space in Iron Age Greece



## Blue Mythril (May 4, 2008)

Hi Guys, long time no see!!
I'm currently working on a thesis concerning Iron Age domestic space, and was wondering whether anybody knows whether Hoepfner and Schwandner's  '*Haus und Stadt im klassischen Griechenland' *has been translated into English? I've been struggling with the German, and have recently heard a rumour that it has... I know this is rather obscure, but thought maybe somebody here might know...


----------



## Wiglaf (May 4, 2008)

I tried but could only find the German version and ISBN.


----------



## Blue Mythril (May 4, 2008)

Ah, thanks Wiglaf. I was hoping it was just my lack of computer skills. Thanks for trying though


----------

